# Boots flex after sprained ankle



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I had a kid crash right on top of me a couple years ago and as I fell, my tip jammed into the snow and my ankle got yanked pretty good. I was wearing K2 Thraxises at the time so that's a pretty stiff boot. I wasn't able to comfortably ride for a couple weeks after that in any of my boots, soft or stiff even though it was only my lead foot that got hurt, and believe me I tried to ride. It just sucked and ruined my ability to perform correctly. A sprained ankle is a sprained ankle. The boot you're in isn't going to do much to aide your injury. Too soft and it'll lack support, too stiff and it'll just hurt. I would wait for it to heal before you base a purchase around it.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Bataleon85 said:


> I had a kid crash right on top of me a couple years ago and as I fell, my tip jammed into the snow and my ankle got yanked pretty good. I was wearing K2 Thraxises at the time so that's a pretty stiff boot. I wasn't able to comfortably ride for a couple weeks after that in any of my boots, soft or stiff even though it was only my lead foot that got hurt, and believe me I tried to ride. It just sucked and ruined my ability to perform correctly. A sprained ankle is a sprained ankle. The boot you're in isn't going to do much to aide your injury. Too soft and it'll lack support, too stiff and it'll just hurt. I would wait for it to heal before you base a purchase around it.




This Is what I feared of, I wanted to buy now in the summer when it is half price... Shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

yoav said:


> This Is what I feared of, I wanted to buy now in the summer when it is half price... Shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, if you can comfortably wear them to walk around the store, go for it. I just wouldn't mold or ride them until you heal up. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

I wore it today, my ankle is still swollen and blue so it was painful... In Israel in August at 35-40 deg C. I got no were to ride it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ha, if you don't want a big brand get Salomon. Owned by Amer. There's the ski side, of which Salomon commands about 42% of the entire ski boot market, and Amer also owns Suunto, Louisville, ArcTeryx, and Atomic. Burton owns Burton, Anon, and Analog. Who's really bigger? Burton may actually be the smallest A-level brand out there.



Anyway, heal up, do your PT, and don't worry about boots. Get healed the right way, work on your strength, and you'll be fine with whatever you want.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I wouldn't stress about summer sales. There are deals year round. If you miss summer clearance deals, just get prior year models. I never buy anything the year it comes out. I found a pair of 32 Chris Bradshaws for 50% off in the middle of the season last year because I was willing to buy a 3 year old model so... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I severely sprained an ankle years ago and still have issues with it. I ride stiff boots to protect it. My philosophy with boots is that stiff boots will break in and get softer over time plus with a stiff boot you can link it down around the ankle and lace it looser up top to give you more mobility if you choose (with traditional laces).


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> I severely sprained an ankle years ago and still have issues with it. I ride stiff boots to protect it. My philosophy with boots is that stiff boots will break in and get softer over time plus with a stiff boot you can link it down around the ankle and lace it looser up top to give you more mobility if you choose (with traditional laces).




That's what I thought... How stiff is your boot? Ion stiff? In evo.com they rank it 1-10 where amb is 5 ruler 6 and imperial 7, ion would be stiffer... ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I severely sprained an ankle years ago and still have issues with it. I ride stiff boots to protect it. My philosophy with boots is that stiff boots will break in and get softer over time plus with a stiff boot you can link it down around the ankle and lace it looser up top to give you more mobility if you choose (with traditional laces).


I'm in the exact same boat, injured my ankle while riding a few years back. Since then I haven't ridden anything under a '7 ' flex rating from various companies, the few times I've tried I've noticed the difference and minor ache afterwards. 

Agree about making a stiff boot 'softer' but not a soft boot stiffer as well. If you're going Burton, go Imperial or Ion. But also, proper rehab > anything a boot can offer.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the info, helped a lot !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you guys
After trying north wave, salomon, burton, flow, 32s, k2 and ride... I went for the burton imperial to keep my ankle safe. Feels like a good choice and got them for a good 200£ which relatively cheap as well 
Thanks for all your help and advices it really helped a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I broke my ankle 2 years ago (ending one of the best seasons ever in late-January)

I'll admit I was pretty timid getting back on the snow, and my boots (Flow Talon Focus double BOA) did give me support / a boost of confidence that I needed. 

Really focus on your PT / conditioning though - that will make a much bigger difference imo

Good luck!


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

kalev said:


> I broke my ankle 2 years ago (ending one of the best seasons ever in late-January)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, PT already begun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

